# Clavier virtuel de l'iPad



## Powerdom (24 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai fait dernièrement la MAJ de mon iPAd.
Je remarque que lorsque je prends des notes, l'accent é n'est plus automatique. C'est idem chez les autres ?
Je m'explique pour ceux qui ne savait pas, avant il suffisait de laisser son doigt une seconde sur le e pour avoir un é. Ce n'est plus valable maintenant, il faut choisir l'accent, du moins chez moi.


----------



## cameleone (25 Novembre 2010)

Pour avoir le é, il suffit d'effleurer la touche "e" sur le clavier virtuel de l'iPad en glissant le doigt vers le haut. C'est ce que j'ai trouvé pour l'heure de plus rapide pour écrire le "é".

NB : ça marche aussi pour le "à", bien pratique également. Et aussi pour le "û" (moins évident...) et le "î"...


----------



## Powerdom (25 Novembre 2010)

Ah Bravo !
merci de la réponse c'est encore plus rapide qu'avant


----------



## arbaot (25 Novembre 2010)

pour ô, ç aussi
pour ° fait un O glissé vers le haut et à g  et  O glissé ht et dr

pour le coup apple n'a pas été au bout de la logique
un appui long donne accés a qq accentuation d'une lettre si il en a une de base dans la langue du clavier 
par exemple A en glissé à â et a en exposant
                      en maintenu  a  + 9 variantes

mais quid des consonnes accentué comme ñ 
(le pire c'est qu'il y est sur le clavier US hey mister job nous aussi on l'utilise)


----------

